# Ulticlip: A useful gadget



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If you ever use any sort of clip-on, inside-the-pants (IWB) holster, you might like to read my review of a very useful new holster clip.
The Ulticlip works equally well with leather holsters, hybrids (like the Crossbreed), and all-Kydex models.

Click on: ULTICLIP | Gun Toters


----------



## SouthSideScubaSteve (Jun 20, 2012)

Hmmm, might have to try one of these!


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice I could see many uses for such a clip.


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

I bit, and bought -- plan on trying em on an Alien Gear plus a couple others in my drawer. I'll let you know how they work when I get em.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey, uh Steve...
Um, your review doesn't say how well they hold up your pants, though.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Hey, uh Steve...
> Um, your review doesn't say how well they hold up your pants, though.


That's Jean's job.
Jean takes care of my jeans.

"...I hold my pants up with a loop of twine.
Because you're mine,
Undo the twine..."


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That's pretty cool


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

Okay, they arrived.
Some initial observations:
Build quality looks to be very good.
I am using them on an Alien Gear holster.
The Ulticlips are slightly longer than the standard clips (both metal and plastic) that came w/ the holster resulting in a slight ride height difference when used in the same mounting holes -- holster rides slightly lower which is fine by me.
I generally wear at about 3:30ish position - I had to adjust slightly more foreword. The tops of the Ulticlips are more squared off and stick up slightly higher than standard metal clips and we're digging into hip when seated - slight adjustment lessened but did not eliminated this.
I generally carry wearing jeans. I clipped Ulticlips only to the waistband of the jeans. Stated max clamping thickness is 1/4 inch which is right around or slightly less than the jeans plus stiff rigger belt I usually wear. Might be an issue if you want to clamp to some of the other, thicker, gun belts out there also. Holster is still very secure clamped only to jeans waistband.
Removing/installing holster is slightly easier than the standard spring clips I had been using.
Overall I think I like the concept. Will need to give it a few "carry" days to find out if it'll work for me.

One last thing - I found the "Abridged Terms and Conditions" printed on the cardboard insert in the package to be rather absurd --- it states "Never Carry a Loaded Firearm"...... Really? I thought that was the idea folks!!! 
Also, their claim of "over 10X the retention while increasing concealibity" claim is also a bit suspect as there is no real way to measure...

Overall Ulticlips seems to be a good product - we'll have to see how well the hold up over time.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, they have to put the legal stuff on it. Glock is being sued right now by a guy who shot himself in the foot while trying to attach a tactical light onto the loaded pistol. Apparently, they didn't have enough warnings printed on the gun. 

Hence - the reason for that warning....


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, they have to put the legal stuff on it. Glock is being sued right now by a guy who shot himself in the foot while trying to attach a tactical light onto the loaded pistol. Apparently, they didn't have enough warnings printed on the gun.
> 
> Hence - the reason for that warning....


Yeah, but they're going to lose to Glock. They should have sued the light manufacturer for not warning them that the light could make the gun go off under certain conditions. (Conditions like they're holding a loaded gun)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I would hope they lose


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

Follow up after a day of carry:
Not sure these are gonna make it. Love the grip, love the attachment, love the function, and all of that goes out the window for the comfort. The half inch, or so, they stick up further than standard steel clips combined with the sharp corners made these become extremely uncomfortable over time. At least for me. Usually I barely know my AG is there. With the Ulticlips I was sharply reminded (pun intended) every time I sat down or stood up. They are coming off the AG. I'll try them on one of my Kydex single clip holsters later. I suspect on a single clip they would work well since it would put the holster between you and that sharp corner.
At any rate YMMV....

On a side note, anybody have a rec for a good, leather, single clip IWB for a Sig P238 or a Sig Ultra .45?


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

I have a Winthrop leather for my p238, it fits perfect and seems to be a well built holster. The only problem I had was where the safety is, I had to cut a little leather away, it would knock the safety off sometimes. The only thing I wish it was a tuckable model. But I would recommend it.


----------

